# [batch] Datei finden und gleich ausführen



## curi (7. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Wie kann ich eine Datei finden und dann sofort ausführen?
Danke schonmal.

greetz


----------



## curi (10. Februar 2005)

Es wäre nett wenn mir einer Helfen könnte.

greetz


----------



## MCIglo (10. Februar 2005)

Es ist recht schwer. Kann dir auch (zumindest in meiner aktuellen Situtation - halb schlafend) keine genaue Lösung nennen.

```
c:\suche.bat starten .exe
```


```
@for /f "tokens=3 delims= " %%a in (dir %1/s | find "Verzeichnis von") do %%a\%1.exe
```

Diese Version funktioniert NICHT! Aber vlt ist sie ein Denkanstoss für andere hier, die ein bisschen besser Batch können, und ncht an diese Möglichkeit gedacht haben.


----------

